# Placing order with Tom Barr for Manzanita wood



## krazypara3165 (22 Oct 2013)

Mods please move to the relevant section if this is misplaced 

As above I will be placing an order with Tom Barr for some manzanita wood hopefully as soon as possible. to reduce on costs I am inviting members to join in on this.

The box/boxes ordered will be around

90 cm x 42cm x 42 cm in size and will cost around £160 most of the cost is obviously shipping.

If you are interested give me a PM with the rough size of wood that your interested and pick a style similar to one in the link below, that way I can give Tom a rough idea of the type of wood to send out. Just before I place the order I will give members a rough idea of the price after it has been split between members including delivery to your address.

the box will be filled with smaller pieces and these will be offered to members that have shown interest in the order that the members shown interest.

 FS:Gnarled Manzanita driftwood, batch #3 2013 - Aquarium Plants

So far only the members that have PM'd me with interest and the style they want will be included in this list. I will update it as time goes on..

Members Interested in custom orders:

*Me*
*Gary Nelson*
*SuperColey1*
*Samuran*
*Deano3*
*Pinkmummy79*


First pick of the extras (bear in mind this is based on having spare space in the box and I cannot control whats put in and how much - if you want confirmed pieces and sizes PM me)

*Aliclark86*
*Aron dip*
*Rob P*
*Jimwalsh*

If anyone wants adding to either of the above links let me know.

Craig.


----------



## Samuran (22 Oct 2013)

PM sent!


----------



## Aron_Dip (22 Oct 2013)

Pm sent 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (22 Oct 2013)

Stick me down on the extras/any spare list please fella, just after a couple of branches if any are left over


----------



## krazypara3165 (22 Oct 2013)

Added Gents


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Oct 2013)

Yes   Still interested as per pm description.


----------



## Conger (26 Oct 2013)

Just posted a thread in Aquascaping to show what you can expect out of a typical box. Enjoy!


----------



## krazypara3165 (26 Oct 2013)

Woody pics. Manzanita order arrived! | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Thats the quantity of one box. 

For anyone else interested I will be placing the order with tom in the morning.


----------



## Deano3 (26 Oct 2013)

great looking wood cannot wait now


----------



## jimwalsh (26 Oct 2013)

I am interested in a couple  bits if there are any spares


----------



## krazypara3165 (27 Oct 2013)

Everythings updated.

Thats it for now im afraid. im sending over the info to Tom Barr and leaving it in his more than capable hands. To the ones on the top list i will confirm in a message the average price per person and estimated timings and if agreed i would like a contribution (or full amount) before tom sends.

For the ones on the second list priority will be given to ones that asked first and refusals will then be offered to the next person.

I think thats as fair as i can possibly organise everything.

If anyone has any more queries feel free to P.M me.

Craig.


----------



## Samuran (27 Oct 2013)

Sounds good to me mate, thanks again.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Everythings updated.
> 
> Thats it for now im afraid. im sending over the info to Tom Barr and leaving it in his more than capable hands. To the ones on the top list i will confirm in a message the average price per person and estimated timings and if agreed i would like a contribution (or full amount) before tom sends.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Craig,

Has the order been placed now or if not have you heard anything?


----------



## krazypara3165 (29 Oct 2013)

I've passed everything over to Tom Barr just waiting on a reply again.


----------



## krazypara3165 (31 Oct 2013)

Right here is the update.

I have spoke to Gary, and due to the quantity that he requires he will be ordering his own box, 

*SuperColey1, **Samuran, **Deano3 and my order should all fit in the one box and he will hopefully squeeze a tiny bit in for Pinkmummy79*


it will be anywhere between $250-$300 which i will work out some calculations later for each member including delivery to your address.

For the other members its a tight fit already but if he can squeeze more in he will and as stated priority will go to the members that expressed interest first.

Cheers, Craig.


----------



## krazypara3165 (14 Nov 2013)

Apologies for the lack of updates, the wood was shipped out on saturday! If everyone is still interested ill sort out payments once it arrives when i confirm i have exactly what everyone has asked for


----------



## Samuran (14 Nov 2013)

Sweet, I was going to ask about this at the weekend but didn't want to bug you. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Nov 2013)

yep still interested


----------



## krazypara3165 (15 Nov 2013)

well its arrived!



ill have to go through it over the weekend. by the end of sunday i will of pm'd everyone on the first list with 'their selection' and hopefully ill get it posted early on in the week


----------



## Samuran (15 Nov 2013)

Jebus!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Nov 2013)

I got mine too ! 






Not an actual layout, just a selection chucked in the tank :


----------



## Samuran (15 Nov 2013)

Everyone's got wood!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Nov 2013)

Fills a 90P


----------



## Ben C (16 Nov 2013)

Amazing - any spares you don't end up using - please let me know. Payment awaits!


----------



## John S (16 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Not an actual layout, just a selection chucked in the tank


 
Wish I could just chuck stuff in and it comes out like that


----------



## tim (16 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Fills a 90P


Your WOOD fills a 90p not often you hear that young man


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Mornin, how's everything going with the wood?


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Nov 2013)

Apologies its been a mental weekend! anyhoo i will be compiling a few 'piles' for each of you today and I will post pictures on tonight if each of you are happy I will post tomorrow


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Not a problem at all mate, found any unexpected fauna?


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Nov 2013)

Nice one.  Do you want bank transfer or paypal?  Can you pm those sensitive details   Andy


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Nov 2013)

Samuran said:


> Not a problem at all mate, found any unexpected fauna?



I saw some cobwebs. So was cautious.
Plus my lass said she saw a spider near the box. But didn't want to wake me up at 5am.  LoL

Here's to hoping it's a money spider


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Nov 2013)

bank transfer is easiest for me. ill sort out prices tonight but if people want to paypal its piece of mind for you all. (i dont mind paying the 2.5% or whatever it is these days)


----------



## krazypara3165 (18 Nov 2013)

Samuran said:


> Not a problem at all mate, found any unexpected fauna?


 
tiny bit of dead moss, however no spiders (as of yet) if there was any.... after emptying the box theyll be in my living room somewhere lol!


----------



## Samuran (18 Nov 2013)

Yep spiders was what I was hinting at


----------



## Aron_Dip (18 Nov 2013)

Im still interested in some small nano peaces.. sure my names still on the list haha

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (22 Nov 2013)

been mega busy recently so i apologise for the wait. once I confirm that the members that have already paid are happy with their selection I will individually pm the remainder of you all with the selection that I have left.


----------



## Rob P (22 Nov 2013)

Hopefully a stick or two left! lol


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (22 Nov 2013)

No worries my end mate, I was more concerned with you waiting for cash 0

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

This looks great bet it will look stunning !!


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (4 Dec 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> Apologies its been a mental weekend! anyhoo i will be compiling a few 'piles' for each of you today and I will post pictures on tonight if each of you are happy I will post tomorrow


Hiya, not heard from you yet, ad I was on the first list just wondering if all ok still? Cheers Clive

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------

